# Goblin oder Gnome - PvP



## Mongool (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

Gibt es beim Ingi mit level 85 noch Stun-granaten bzw. eine möglichkeit mit Gnome oder Goblin spezi. die Gegner zu stunen?

Bzw. was bevorzugt ihr für PvP und weshalb?

Herzlichen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## MoonFrost (16. März 2011)

ich mein ich mach kein pvp. aber ingi is doch ziemlich nutzlos im pvp aufgrund dessen, das die ganzen sachen gar nicht in der arena nutzbar sind oder?


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

Die Wotlk Granaten funktionieren mit Cata immer noch.


----------

